# How do I get the mini to start on the same channel



## BruinGuy (Apr 16, 2015)

When I turn the TV on in the bedroom in the AM, the last thing I want to do is fumble around with the remote. I want to hit Power-on and then Live-TV and watch my morning TV channel. 

How do I get it to remember what channel I was watching last and just leave it there when I turn it on the morning?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

BruinGuy said:


> When I turn the TV on in the bedroom in the AM, the last thing I want to do is fumble around with the remote. I want to hit Power-on and then Live-TV and watch my morning TV channel.
> 
> How do I get it to remember what channel I was watching last and just leave it there when I turn it on the morning?


First, turn the host device to the channel you want. Then pull its plug for a few seconds, then plug it in. This makes all tuners use the same channel.

Or

You can't.

Actually, if the host doesn't record anything and isn't changing channels and is not using the channel you want, the Mini should regain the same tuner.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Consider a Harmony remote (or other programmable remote)? ... which would allow you to setup a "Watch TV" activity/macro that starts whatever components are necessary, and then automatically tunes to a pre-configured station.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> Consider a Harmony remote (or other programmable remote)? ... which would allow you to setup a "Watch TV" activity/macro that starts whatever components are necessary, and then automatically tunes to a pre-configured station.


That would be the perfect solution. One button does it all.


----------



## Rugged Ron (Jul 6, 2011)

krkaufman said:


> Consider a Harmony remote (or other programmable remote)? ... which would allow you to setup a "Watch TV" activity/macro that starts whatever components are necessary, and then automatically tunes to a pre-configured station.


This is exactly the way I am doing it with a Harmony 650 remote and a Tivo Mini. Also, when I shut down the TV/Mini, I have the remote go to Tivo Central as the last step. This will instantly release the tuner that the host Roamio is using to serve the mini, rather than tieing up a tuner for a couple of hours before releasing. Harmony remotes can do a lot of cool tricks.


----------



## BruinGuy (Apr 16, 2015)

Rugged Ron said:


> This is exactly the way I am doing it with a Harmony 650 remote and a Tivo Mini. Also, when I shut down the TV/Mini, I have the remote go to Tivo Central as the last step. This will instantly release the tuner that the host Roamio is using to serve the mini, rather than tieing up a tuner for a couple of hours before releasing. Harmony remotes can do a lot of cool tricks.


Thanks for the tip. It just so happens DailySteals.com has a Harmony 650 on sale for $39. Looked like a good deal so I scooped one up.


----------



## imagexpo (Apr 16, 2015)

My Mini always starts on the same channel I watched last...


----------



## InVision (Jan 26, 2003)

imagexpo said:


> My Mini always starts on the same channel I watched last...


How did you make it do that? That would be awesome !!

M


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

InVision said:


> How did you make it do that? That would be awesome !!
> 
> M


Easy. First set your host to the channel you want to use. Then restart the host. This makes all tuners use the same channel. Now don't use the host. When you bring the Mini on-line, it will use a tuner and, since they are all on your channel, you're happy. Sound ok?


----------



## InVision (Jan 26, 2003)

I understand, but what I was asking is how it starts on the last channel I last watched on the mini !!

M


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

http://advisors.tivo.com/wix/5/p2272893819.aspx


----------



## InVision (Jan 26, 2003)

I already filled one of these out.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

InVision said:


> I already filled one of these out.


Great! That will happen right after they change the four hour timeout.


----------



## InVision (Jan 26, 2003)

Fingers crossed !!


----------

